# Wallography - a Photography iOS App



## BlueAvalanche (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Wallography on the App Store

I am new to the board so let me take a second to say hello. I am a hobbyist photographer and a software developer by trade and I have developed an iOS app that has a collection of custom Wallpapers but more interestingly has many of the camera settings used to capture each image available for view. My particular product doesn't quite fit the mold for any of the boards so hopefully this works to get started.

Wallography is intended for the beginning photographer to illustrate some basic principles of photography. It includes sets to demonstrate ISO speed (or at least our digital equivalent  ), shutter speed, fStop, etc. Each set shows which setting is being demonstrated and includes images at a couple of extremes and a middle ground so that the effects are easy to observe (and theoretically duplicate).

I would love to not only entice the novice photographer into adding this to their reference collection (a pocket guide if you will) but I would also appreciate some more experienced photographers' reviews/critique either here or on the app store. If you are the latter, please get in touch with me and I will be happy to provide the app for review free of charge via coupon.

Please don't hesitate to ask questions about myself, the app, or the process of creating a photography app for iOS. I would be happy to discuss any.

~Scott

Wallography on the App Store


----------

